# New pygmy baby chewbacka



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Need to look closely for this one.

Chewbacka the new pygmy arrival


----------



## The Reptile Studio (Sep 16, 2010)

Congratulations :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice one Peter! Dad/mum looks like he/she is giving you the evils! :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice one Peter! Dad/mum looks like he/she is giving you the evils! :lol2:


Thats dad Colin.

Yes evil eye deffo..

He is really protective...

Even of his partner..

Would rather face any of the other species than a pygmy on a mission..

They are so fast and bite quite hard...

Not that i would suggest getting bit by different species to find out.

Just summit i noticed over the years..

They really camouflage well against mum and dad eh..

When we were at one of the zoos once we asked them when they had babies and they didnt even know....

Couldnt be faulted though as it can be difficult.

Hard spotting them hidding far less babies on them...

Any way you will find this out one day as i know you will ware Clark down:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Thats dad Colin.
> 
> Yes evil eye deffo..
> 
> ...


I bloody hope so Peter! :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome mate, congrats to all involved (you and the parents!).

I tell you what though, you primate guys really need to work on your photography skills!:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Awesome mate, congrats to all involved (you and the parents!).
> 
> I tell you what though, you primate guys really need to work on your photography skills!:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Awesome mate, congrats to all involved (you and the parents!).
> 
> I tell you what though, you primate guys really need to work on your photography skills!:whistling2:


If only i could learn to say cheese in monkey language:lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ahh! You're doing it wrong. They don't like cheese:lol2:


Try 'locust'...




















: victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Ahh! You're doing it wrong. They don't like cheese:lol2:
> 
> 
> Try 'locust'...
> ...



AH if i only had the time to take pics...

So mamy to look after...

Just kidding mate...


Have thousand of great pics but as usual when its one you really want they dont perform..

Especially pygmys..

And my camera probably isnt as good as the univercitys...:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> AH if i only had the time to take pics...
> 
> So mamy to look after...
> 
> ...


The camera is my own, even if the marms are not!: victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*bit of an update on progress*










Bit older and doing well.

Hes not very good at cooperating with pictures.

Need lessons bothtrops:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bless! :flrt:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I need a pair of these too!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> I need a pair of these too!!


Like it Matt.
You dont want them you need them:lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Extremely jealous still :lol2:

Definately on the wanted list :flrt:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Lol yep, i all ways get told it's a need and want situation..... But it is definately a need situation!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

A small update..

Chewbacka is fully weaned but still looks to mam and dad when un secure.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahhh, so cute! I'm sure he said he wanted to stay with his uncle mat and jon too!! Hahahah


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> Ahhh, so cute! I'm sure he said he wanted to stay with his uncle mat and jon too!! Hahahah


One of these days Matt


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you know of any about at the minute?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Awww, look at those big eyes! Bless him!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> Do you know of any about at the minute?


There was a trio about a month back..

£4500

Wasnt interested as kinda full capasity at the moment...

Can find out if they are still availiable...

Plenty of single males as well..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*New arrival*

Chewbacka now has a brother or sister for company..

Mum gave birth to 2 last night..

Unfortunatelly one died but the other is feeding and doing ok so far.

Will put pics on as soon as.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Chewbacka now has a brother or sister for company..
> 
> Mum gave birth to 2 last night..
> 
> ...


Oh wow, thats great news Peter! Now Chewbacka isn't the baby of the troop.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Awesome mate, congrats to all involved (you and the parents!).
> 
> I tell you what though, you primate guys really need to work on your photography skills!:whistling2:


i've seen one in focus a while back :Na_Na_Na_Na:

congrats on the bambino's

EDIT: just read all other "primate" posts, gee you're busy chaps. well done on all counts :notworthy:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> i've seen one in focus a while back :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> congrats on the bambino's
> 
> EDIT: just read all other "primate" posts, gee you're busy chaps. well done on all counts :notworthy:


Pity Manchesters so far away....

Could have came for babysitting duties.

Every 3 hrs feeding..

Cant take any of the credit though..

Thats down to mum and dads

We just make sure they have all they need and as natural as poss...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*Family photo*









A small update on family.
Mum, dad, chewbacka & mogley


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, bless them.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

lol Peter. Chewy looks dippy! Great family photo


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nix said:


> lol Peter. Chewy looks dippy! Great family photo


You have summed him up in one word Nix.
He is dippy.....
Glad im not the type to take offence.
Bad hair days for cotton tops and now dippy pygmys:lol2:


----------



## angiepie (Jul 7, 2011)

what a great bunch you have there  how sweet! x


----------

